# Nail Art Ideas



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2007)

If you thought you have heard everything about nail art then you need to read this article. *Nail art is going all the more trendy*. You can *glue dried flowers, beads *or a piece of your favorite fabric on to your nails.

These ideas not only *provide elegance to your nails but also strengthen, repair and lengthen the nails*. The whole process is not time consuming and does not require professional help. This piece of art remains intact for up to 4 - 6 weeks.

So gear up and put your creativity to work on the canvas of your nailsâ€¦

*Step By Step Process*

1. Outline the shape of your nails on a paper leaving the outer edge longer than the actual size.

2. Now place these shapes on the fabric you have chosen and cut them out.

3. Wash your hands and pad them dry.

4. Apply a cost of adhesive agent to the nails or if the adhesive is not available then a thick coat of a transparent nail polish will also work.

5. Now place the cut out fabric pieces on the nails polished with the adhesive before it dries up.

6. Smoothen out the creases and press lightly and let it dry.

7. When it dries completely with the help of a scissors cut the extra fabric and give shape to the nails.

8. Finally apply a coat of the transparent nail polish and we are done.

*How To Select The Fabric*

1. *Silk:*

It is very popular and stylish. It is very fine and has a strong weave. It gives the finish of a French polish.

2. *Linen:* It is much thicker than silk. It stays opaque even after the adhesive is applied. Remember to apply a layer of nail polish colored or transparent on it.

3. *Organza:*

It is stiff yet light so it is easy to cut and shape. It stays on for days without needing to be touched up.

Georgette, chiffon or cotton or any fabric can be used. Only thing to be kept in mind is that it should not limp or hang lose.

*Choosing The Color And Design*

Gone are the days of baby pinks and conservative colors. Today gold, red, green and blue are in. Cyber colors and textures are taking over. The secret here is to match colors and designs with your outfit. If you are wearing club wear type, splash out with floral textures. You can also try gold, green for an earthly feel. Do not forget the tribal and animal prints.

Nail Art Ideas - Hand Painted Nail Art - How To Do Nail Art


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 18, 2007)

_Thanks for posting!



I always wondered how to do that. _


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 20, 2007)

wow haha ive never even heard of doing this i really like this idea

thanks for sharing ^__^

wow haha ive never even heard of doing this i really like this idea

thanks for sharing ^__^


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 5, 2007)

thisn is so cool im going to try it now

thanks michal!


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 5, 2007)

Another that was not listed was lace. This was big around prom. Alot of girls came into the school looking for colored lace ( to match their dress ) to be added on just the tips of their acrylic nails. We would usually cut a diagnal piece and place it over the free edge of the acrylic nail. Just a thought!


----------



## Venezia (Oct 31, 2007)

Ive been using some of those ideas for a few years now, though tbh they really are better used with acrylic/gel nails than natural nails.

The dried flowers are slightly raised in texture so need more than the couple of suggested thick top coats.

Also, the dyed flowers can stain naturals nails ... Im talking from experience here, lol!

The suggestion by MACmaniac of lace is very pretty and looks wonderfully subtle on bridal nails too.

This is a pic of mine from about 3 years ago... dried flowers &amp; glitter acrylic sculpts.


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Fabric on nails? I have to try!


----------

